# Mad Dog gear inflatable kayak



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

For sale Mad Dog gear inflatable kayak. Works great and just in time for duck season. It comes with paddle, pump, bag and seat. Asking $250.00. If you have any questions let me know.

Thanks,
Curt 
(801)712-5642


----------

